# Lactobacillus GG



## RockinRob (Sep 9, 2012)

I feel much better after taking lactobacillus GG (Culturelle Probiotic). I took one tablet and I felt cured. I only need to take another tablet if I drink too much alcohol, take anti-biotics or hang around weed killer. In other words, anything that kills my lactobacillus in my gut. I also make a point of drinking milk every few days to feed my lactobacillus.


----------

